# EA Claims Crysis 2 Will Be a Triple-A Success



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*EA Claims Crysis 2 Will Be a Triple-A Success*
08/20/2010 Written by Jonathan Leack










Crysis 2 has been shrouded by dozens of bold claims both by publisher EA and developer Crytek. At first the claims were aimed against popular FPS titles such as Killzone, but have gradually moved toward premature gloating. In line with the trend, EA has now added yet another strong statement which makes Crysis 2 that much more liable for success.

While speaking with Eurogamer, EA Partners boss David DeMartini made a bold claim regarding the upcoming title Crysis 2. DeMartini firmly stated the following during the interview:_*“It’s going to be another 90 rated game from Crytek.”*_​The first Crysis was a well-received AAA title for the PC so the team definitely has the talent needed for a 90 rating or higher. The question is, can Crytek steer Crysis 2 away from being too generic? While the handful of statements are bold, more quality games are always welcomed, so for that reason it’s hard to decide whether or not to cheer for Crytek’s ambitions.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm cool with someone being confident of their product, but this is arrogance I find this rather distasteful and at this point I'm hoping this game scores low just to teach EA and Crytek some humility.


----------

